# Size 5 Didymos...can you do a Wrap-Cross-Carry?



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

So on some websites it says if you're small you can do the Wrap-Cross Carry in a size 5...on other sites it says size 6.
I'm 5'5" and 110 lbs...(although post partum I'm usually 125 lbs) can I do a wrap cross carry if I buy a size 5? Or do I need a size 6?
If you have a size 5 & can do the wrap-cross-carry can you LMK?
TIA!


----------



## Ragana (Oct 15, 2002)

I can't remember what length I have, but I know that it seems awfully long when it's stretched out and then suddenly pretty short when you wrap it around. Can you take a sheet or something the same length and try it out if you can't try out the Didymos itself?


----------



## TereasaT (Aug 24, 2004)

I am 5'2" and 107 lbs. I have a size 5 Didymos and can do a WCC with plenty of tails left. I actually wish it was a little shorter. I think a size 5 should be perfect for you.

Tereasa


----------



## morgainesmama (Sep 1, 2004)

I can, just barely, bu tcan't nurse in it. I'm 5'4 and 170. But, when I was first learning the wrap, I needed a LOT more fabric than I do now, even though DS was smaller (newborn, 10 pounds vs 1 year, 23). I've got to have it very snug and "just so."

Also, I just saw the silver waves didy fabric IRL and like it (texture/functionwise) WAY better than the Nora I have! I find the nora thick, blankety, and difficult to work with, but the silver waves was more pliable like the gauze I'm used to. The texture was completely different. I bet I could do a wcc with a size 5 silver waves, easy.


----------



## TereasaT (Aug 24, 2004)

I have heard that the different fabrics vary in weight and texture. I have an Indio, and it is pretty lightweight. It is a little thicker than my Ellaroo, but nothing like the Girasol I had which I thought was thick and blankety feeling. That is probably why I can do the WCC with quite a bit of tail left. The Girasol was .4m longer, and I could barely do a WCC.

My Didymos looks like it would be easy to hem the tapered ends which I'm planning to do if I find I don't use the WCC as much when my son is older.

Tereasa


----------



## slightly crunchy (Jul 7, 2003)

It is strange, the Didymos website sizing chart is different than the sizing chart that comes in the box with the sling.

The one that comes with the sling says a size 5 can be used for all carries including wcc up to a size 12. For the Storchenwiege, which is similar, they say a size 5 (a little smaller at 4.1m ) can be used up to size 8-10.

I am 5'7" and 150 pounds now while pregnant. I can't do the front wcc now due to pregnancy, but did the back wcc the other day and just barely made it tied under my belly. The front wcc uses a little bit more than the back wcc, I think.

It may be useful to email the vendor you plan to buy from, as they may be pretty good at sizing.


----------

